# Croatia Advice



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

We've decided to go to Croatia (Pula area) in about 7 weeks.
Anyone been before?
What's the best route down there?
Dow we need to book sites in early July?
Any other advice much appreciated.
Richard


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Going to Dubrovnik in June for my 60th birthday and retirement presant from my wife. Package tour though, as still waiting on new MH to arrive. I have a friend whose Dad is from there and says it a beautiful Country just like Ireland but with sunshine!. So I can't help with directions but do let us know how you get on as would love to do that trip sometime in the future and maybe travel on to Greece for the winter.
Have a great trip Wobby


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we went a few years back. see my blog

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-113.html

we went via switzerland to avoid the austrian tolls, but if you're under 3500kg, you should be ok via austria. You shouldn't have a problem finding sites in June; we went in September & was OK.

Pula's a down to earth place with a lot of history; we liked it better than Porec whcih was very touristy. The Roman ampitheatre is superb. We spent 4 nights at camping bi-village a few miles north of Pula; a big site which takes camping cheques. We had a day trip to Venice - coach early morning from the site, to Porec, and into Venice by lunchtime. Everybody says to try to get to Dubrovnic, but it's a long way down if you've only got 2 weeks and a bit!


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks all


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

We went to Croatia in 2005 as part of a charity motorhome run.

We stayed for 3 nights at Camping Stoja which is just a couple of miles from Pula, we were there in May and the site was excellent with a nice restaurant and the cost for 3 nights was about £25.

Highly recommended

Andrew


----------



## 104365 (May 8, 2007)

Hi there, very new to all this.... just a question and some info... Croatia is indeed beautiful! Can you find someone to insure you in croatia though? I have only two years no claims and can't find any company to insure our motorhome, we're planning to go to croatia and montenegro and have been looking for insurance for months! any help appreciated!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Sunrise, we didn't have a problem with Croatia, I called our insurers (C & C Club) because the policy stated cover only in EU countries, but Croatia was agreed as being covered. I think most would be OK with Croatia, but not so sure with Montenegro! Others on here have had a problem with not being able to get cover for travelling through the short bit of Serbia (?) on the way down to Dubrovnic.



PS Welcome - I note it's your first post


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Hi, I agree with Bognormike, Croatia itself is not the problem and if you limit yourself to it you should be OK. 

When we went we were with MCIA (Tel 01480218273) and Croatia was a standard country on the policy, very competitive too  


Andrew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

merpb said:


> We've decided to go to Croatia (Pula area) in about 7 weeks.
> Anyone been before?
> What's the best route down there?
> Dow we need to book sites in early July?
> ...


Richard,

Have a look at

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/19/30/

http://www.wheelgotravelling.info/CaravanTravels_Croatia.html

You will find some very useful info on both sites.

Don


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

Hi

We were in Croatia a couple of weeks ago, near Pula in fact. It's a lovely city, fine amphitheatre and Roman ruins. Nice pedestrianised area. Lots of campsites right on the water's edge, especially in Fanzana, just north of Pula. Main road in Istria is single carriageway most of the way to Trieste but good surface. Saw a few motorhomes especially up nearer to Italy and in Slovenia. Eating and drinking very good value as is diesel/petrol. No advice on route as we flew.

Have a good time.

Irishhomer


----------



## merpb (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice.
We've booked the ferry for 6 weeks time.
Richard


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Have a good time Richard, have you sorted your route out?


Andrew


----------

